# This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ugh


----------



## illogik (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*

Yuk - thought this was reserved for civics...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Do it. Matte black is sick.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

meh not feeling it. sorry


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

Or you could just have your car painted and tell them to stop after the primer








Not really my thing this primer black business, but I know a lot of other people like it...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

i love the vinyl wrap matte look but this car is ugly as sin. The wide bodied candy white GTI is even worse. But the guy who posted this is the first to run a big turbo with HPA's DSG clutch pack upgrade.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (sabba)*

I like the matt vinyl too... not too sure I'd want to do my whole car with it though. Much rather just do some graphic designs with it kinda like the R-GTI








Looks much better IMO. 
As for that A3 being ugly...







I'll wait till I see more pics before I judge. That grill just looks waaay too big for it at this angle. Like what I assume are the DRL's though. Not that I'm likely to be slicing into my bumper anytime soon.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (Rub-ISH)*

That looks like electrical tape on something on the fog grill on the right side of the pic.








But definitely not a look that would take well here...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (grubble)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4326308
here is the source of that pic. There are more pics of that car and the wide body GTI.
Not my taste, but nice to see what is out there.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (sabba)*

The A3 doesn't look too bad... other than the whole matt black thing. Too much of it at once. But that GTI is just plain F-UGLY!!!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (Gryphon001)*

akin to an anorexic chic with silicon bags way too big for her little hips and azzless behind.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (sabba)*









I'd take it?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (dkenn75)*

no doubt. I think it needs some brush alum accents and wheels to level it off but I was never a fan blacked out cars. I am loving everything about this car though


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_That looks like electrical tape on something on the fog grill on the right side of the pic.










I'm pretty sure that's the intercooler hose







I think it's actually pretty cool they made the fog grille to accomodate it


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

How much does a job like that RS6 cost and is it really fragile?
I love that so much more than the black on my A3.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

while i was in europe on biznass (lol) this summer, in barcelona, i saw a flat black audi RS4 convertible. it was pretty badass.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

so far in beverly hills i've seen a flat black murcielago and mclaren SLR. they both looked pretty effin sick...
my rs4 reps are already flat black, i def want to do a vinly wrap on my car but it's just not going to happen yet.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

was so supposed to do mine matte black (paint no vinyl) last year but never ended up doing it.. still want to just don't feel like spending the money on things that don't make you faster


----------



## Oli_A3 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (dkenn75)*

Matte black in definitely the sex... was thinking about painting my Miata that color, but I've read that it is hard to maintain.
It always looks much better in person IMO.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

Matte black to me is the only thing that makes carbon displayed on the exterior look good, any other color and it doesn't work. Just take many of Brabus cars for example, sleek/sporty/sexy, just beautiful.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'd do it


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I'd do it

Me too, anyday.... as long as money keeps growing out of my backyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I saw a matte black murcielago when I literally dropped on my knees and came...


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (Rub-ISH)*


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (eltonsi)*






























I LOVE THIS THREAD
good god....that Lotus is a homerun


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_










I WANT!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

those are freakin awesome!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

























_Modified by Rub-ISH at 7:33 PM 4-12-2009_


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 7:34 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

is that elise vinyl wrapped or is that just an effect from low light photography?
either way Ill fight terje for it!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (sabba)*


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

^^^^
Bub bub bust!!!!!?1!!!








Wow
R Those Q7 20inch rims?


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

how much does it cost to vinyl wrap a car?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (dr droom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr droom* »_how much does it cost to vinyl wrap a car?

Not cheap. Around 3k ish depending on car and shop. The cost is mostly on the labor.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_









I don't usually say this but IMO the wheels look _too_ big on that^ car. Maybe if they were darker. I look at it and all I see is the wheels, I don't even think about the colour being different, the wheels are just right out there--a bit gaudy.


_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 7:40 AM 4/13/2009_


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (dr droom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr droom* »_how much does it cost to vinyl wrap a car?

sometimes you are better off painting.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
sometimes you are better off painting.


what would that cost?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

not 100% and i'm sure it varies a whole lot from place to place... i've gotten quotes to paint a full car from $3k to up to $10k+. i think it depends on turnaround time, location, paint color, paint scheme, etc.
with vinyl, you gotta go professional for sure or else you'll have issues with it peeling off and stuff. also, with that flat black-type vinyl i'm sure it'll cost a lot.. vinyling is pretty intensive work.
(i looked into vinyling my roof







)


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Matte paint will create a lot of problems. Minor scratches will no longer be buffable, bird poop will be a pita, and if you want Lambo quality paint, it will cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Matte paint will create a lot of problems. Minor scratches will no longer be buffable, bird poop will be a pita, and if you want Lambo quality paint, it will cost you an arm and a leg.


Why do you have to be such a downer dude?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Why do you have to be such a downer dude?










it's monday!
its the truth tho. don't even think about matte blacking your daily.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
it's monday!
its the truth tho. don't even think about matte blacking your daily.


what if you drive in a bubble?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Matte paint will create a lot of problems. Minor scratches will no longer be buffable, bird poop will be a pita, and if you want Lambo quality paint, it will cost you an arm and a leg.

matte is just a clear coat with some additives to make it that way.. The cost is not even crazy like people are implying since again its really a clear, takes slightly more care to apply but no work afterwords like wet sanding (since you can't). It would be no different then just taking your car and having more clear put on.
Also since it is just clear with additives buffing it makes it shiney so yes cleaning up bird poop can be a pain or scratches. If it gets to bad buff it out and its shiney...


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (Rub-ISH)*

Lamborghini Matte Blue FTW








Matt


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
what if you drive in a bubble?


----------



## maars (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_

























Nice ride! Loving the matt black look.
Any idea where the debadged front grill is from?


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Reminds me of a......*


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i don't care what any one says when MTM does something they do it right i think the first one looks great, especially for the region it is from.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*









yup, flat black still dope.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_i don't care what any one says when MTM does something they do it right i think the first one looks great, especially for the region it is from. 

except that car! Region from where, Bizarro Land?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
except that car! Region from where, Bizarro Land?


Uhm, it's Bizarro World dude. Just sayin'


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (maars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maars* »_
Nice ride! Loving the matt black look.
Any idea where the debadged front grill is from?

fk debadge sline grille


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

win


----------



## maars (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

Wish it was, but that FK grille has less vertical slats than the debadged one in the pic...


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

My macbook is flat black, can I get some love??


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_








win

Hahaha The guy that I want to wrap my car is the same dude that did the E92...He sent me the same exact pic as an example of what I would get for $4k


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_








I'd take it?









This thing is badass!


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_
fk debadge sline grille 










dude no way, i know the owner of the a3 and he would never mount such a piece of crap on it.
the grill is selfmade, you can believe me


----------



## Chipa (May 25, 2009)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (Rub-ISH)*

my calibra








it is not Vinyl it is flat paint








it is Test Flat Black painting








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpLjrkWfOOc


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: This makes me want to vinyl wrap my car (Chipa)*

...you can't catch me out!
Opel/Vauxhall Calibra!


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Matte paint will create a lot of problems. Minor scratches will no longer be buffable, bird poop will be a pita, and if you want Lambo quality paint, it will cost you an arm and a leg.

My bike is matte black and there is no problem with cleaning it. The clearcoat is still there and smooth, it just has a flattener in it. The one thing that is a pain is that when you wax it you tend to see streaks so you spend an extra few minutes buffing.


----------



## BMERTEK (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (UnsavedOne)*









This is the 2009 S5 I did with my co-worker for a customer


----------



## BMERTEK (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (BMERTEK)*









this is the other car we did matte white/matte black


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Epic S5.
Saw a CLS 63 AMG matte black today. First matte black car i've seen on the road I think.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

black is will always be a classic. but now matte green, silver, white...and blue (haven't seen) all look amazing.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3LPfHk3gKo


----------



## thethirdjq (Apr 7, 2009)

i love the matte black look. Has anyone tried matte silver? Like the s3 mirror housing, brushed aluminum. That would be pretty nice.


----------



## A3JR1710 (Jan 10, 2009)

i personally love the flat black look...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (A3JR1710)*

depends on what car... it can look downright retarded on some cars. I personally like it on sport coupes and big 4x4's...


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_depends on what car... it can look downright retarded on some cars. I personally like it on sport coupes and big 4x4's...









Saw this bad boy Saturday...


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

where can we get those eyelids?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_where can we get those eyelids?

They are the OSIR CF Eyelids...
Here you go!
http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/mer...38PEB


----------

